# Cutest tortoise competition ! ! !



## tyler0912 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think my redfoot is extremely cute just look at the picture in my signature,
You do not get a prize in this competition just abit of fun,
Post pics of your tortoise and at the end i will decide who is cutest ill write the winner on this post and 'pm' them just abit of fun ,
open to all ages (of torts and owners)
Look at my cutest tortoise ever in my signature!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2011)

Why don't you figure out a way to put "TFO" in the picture and submit it for our contest?


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, I think mine are cuter than yours!  Here are the cutest turtle and torties!! But I am partial of course! LOL!! So, here is some of my herd! 
View attachment 10233
View attachment 10234
View attachment 10235
View attachment 10236
View attachment 10237


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine is the cutest!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Jenn, that is soooooooo cute!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 28, 2011)

No mine!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Jenn, that is soooooooo cute!!



 HEHE, he is a cutie pie, isn't he?


Snakeyz, adorable!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

*You can't get any cuter than this! She decided to do her hair for the photo shoot​*


----------



## Angi (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL! Tyler I hate to tell you this......but everyone thinks they have the cutest tort. They are just all so darn cute. You are all just lucky I can't post pix  because I really do have the cutest torts  and you would get sick of seeing their cute little faces.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Why don't you figure out a way to put "TFO" in the picture and submit it for our contest?



Maybe because the contest has ended!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fernando, lmao! HEHEHE, very nice, did you help with the hair ties


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 28, 2011)

Fernando, so when is your Tort gonna be named the next, "Ms Wendy's"?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

She said she would but she's a vegetarian. lol

and YES I helped her!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Mine is the cutest!



HAHA-it almost looks like Boulder is opening his mouth super wide-had to look twice at this one-very cute!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 28, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Hmmmmmm, I think mine are cuter than yours!  Here are the cutest turtle and torties!! But I am partial of course! LOL!! So, here is some of my herd!



All nice pics , but that fourth one is priceless.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok I will have to post my muddy baby again!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Ok I will have to post my muddy baby again!!!



Love it! That is a great picture!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

Great.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> wrmitchell22 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is the cutest!
> ...



He is, I caught him yawning!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > wrmitchell22 said:
> ...



WOW!!!! he really has his mouth open *that much!!!* I thought I had just looked at it incorrectly and the left leg was his lower jaw-that's amazing!!
Thanks for pointing that out I didn't think it was possible it was his lower jaw so low


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

hello ladies, anyone for a dip? SNIP THE CAKE


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> hello ladies, anyone for a dip? SNIP THE CAKE



He looks like a real lady's man with attitude hanging out at the local pool!!!
Great photo full of expression-if only they could talk??


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 28, 2011)

All beuatiful winner declard at 9.00am tomz no prize just abi of fun!


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hello ladies, anyone for a dip? SNIP THE CAKE
> ...


not kidding,he is a ladies man. he needs another female BAD!'lol' lindy


----------



## Angi (Jul 28, 2011)

They are all great! Fernando that is hilarious. So far my vote goes to Momo and Louise.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...



That is funny, love the commentary...


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the worst sunburn i ever ! I need turtle lotion!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm, I think mine are cuter than yours!  Here are the cutest turtle and torties!! But I am partial of course! LOL!! So, here is some of my herd!
> ...



Totally agree, love the 4th one!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...


Yes tell me about it-thinking of setting up the Canadian Bachelor tortoise club!!!maybe you could set up the US version poor lonely males!


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise said:
> ...


 more like he horny club!'lol' lindy


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...



Yes that is more realistic. I try to watch TV on occasions or read a book-I have clucking from the Red Foot pen and trumpeting/farting noises from my 2 male bells-its becoming quite the chorus-maybe I should move to the basement!!!Need to be careful who I invite over they may think I'm wierd


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise said:
> ...



ha aha aha. i say my snip sounds like amonkey ! mine are also in tv room . makes them more friendly i think. snip thinks the spray bottle is another male. when he hears it , he comes charging out! 'lol' lindy


----------



## boutselis (Jul 28, 2011)

Does Jeff count. I know he isn't a tortoise but a turtle but surly he is cute. He likes water mellon also. I ate most of that slice so don't worry, he won't over dose.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

boutselis said:


> Does Jeff count. I know he isn't a tortoise but a turtle but surly he is cute. He likes water mellon also. I ate most of that slice so don't worry, he won't over dose.



Jeff is very very cute-of course he counts!
I thought when I first read it you were meaning-can Jeff count as in 1,2,3,4 etc-think I should go to bed perhaps!!!
The person running the cute contest is probably sleeping in the UK so you may not get a reply from them until a lot later now.



momo said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...


 Oh my goodness-This just gets funnier and funnier-keep us laughing its good for our health!


----------



## boutselis (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> boutselis said:
> 
> 
> > Does Jeff count. I know he isn't a tortoise but a turtle but surly he is cute. He likes water mellon also. I ate most of that slice so don't worry, he won't over dose.
> ...




That was funny. Jeff does seem to be very smart for a turtle but not sure if he is that smart.


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 28, 2011)

boutselis said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > boutselis said:
> ...


Well you never know-they do seem to have favourite colours -maybe we need to do some intelligence tests too??


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise said:
> ...


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> ??Len?? said:
> 
> 
> > Torty Mom said:
> ...



Thanks Len and Jenn, that is my sweet Penny and my friend nascarmw's tortie Elliott. She is all "kissy kissy are you my mother" and he is like "oh brother get this squirt outta my face!"


----------



## Kenny (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Awwww Kenny, so cute, is that Cy? You may need to watch that tortie, I need a new one!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 29, 2011)

In first place is.....(no prize)
'Tortoise' With 'The muddy baby' very cute!! CONGRATULATIONS! 
In second place is...(no prize) 
'Wrmitchel22' with her baby and his/her ginormous mouth CONGRATULATIONS
AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST.....(no prize)
'Kenny' with his baby muching on the cuttlefish CONGRATULATIONS!
All great entries but better luck next time thankyou for this great excperience!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 29, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> In first place is.....(no prize)
> 'Tortoise' With 'The muddy baby' very cute!! CONGRATULATIONS!
> In second place is...(no prize)
> 'Wrmitchel22' with her baby and his/her ginormous mouth CONGRATULATIONS
> ...



Thanks Tyler
My baby Hermanns will be very proud and pleased he can still be noticed despite being so tiny!
It was fun seeing all the cute photos and they are *ALL* cute of course.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 29, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> Mine is the cutest!



Look at the size of that mouth


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 29, 2011)

Very welcome!


----------



## Kenny (Jul 29, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Awwww Kenny, so cute, is that Cy? You may need to watch that tortie, I need a new one!




Yep, that's Cy.

We're # 3 , We're # 3 lol


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 29, 2011)

I love this picture thread. So many cute torts. Keep posting pictures!!


----------



## Katmb85 (Aug 9, 2011)

How can you compete with THIS!!?!?!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ that is cute i think i may start a new competition i will post a link...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 28, 2012)

Love this thread


----------



## Kvoigt (Jan 28, 2012)

i think Sonne has a very cute "crabby" face LOL


----------



## Ksanroman (Jan 29, 2012)

I call him Super Timmy!
(hopefully the picture shows up)

I lost this picture when I updated my phone but I just found it on my instagram ^.^ this is Timmy sleeping while getting his soak, which terrified me because I thought he would like drown so I took this pic and woke him up.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awh great pics guys!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 29, 2012)

*NO MINE IS THE CUTEST!!*​

























*...see???? *​


----------



## Bow (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to say Walter is the cutest girl I know...


----------



## CGKeith (Jan 29, 2012)

I gotta go with this little one. Attitude!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was Snowflake...before her accident!


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snowflake wins. hands down.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2012)

These Were Taken lAST Summer.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 16096
mine is forsure cutest


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

We think Deedle is pretty cute.





He likes to take pictures. Sometimes with soft focus, for that...intimate feeling.


----------



## Squidget (Feb 5, 2012)

SnakeyeZ said:


> No mine!



i would love to know how you post the pic right into your post becuase all i know to do it copy a link lol!


----------



## jareeed2 (Feb 5, 2012)

View attachment 16407




View attachment 16408


Look at littlefoots nose... So cute


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 6, 2012)

Can Turtles play?


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 6, 2012)

Can Turtles Play?


----------



## dhru1999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lily, my Indian star


----------



## Englishrose (Apr 28, 2012)

LOVE THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CUTENESS IS OFF THE RADAR

nice hairdo 



Fernando said:


> *You can't get any cuter than this! She decided to do her hair for the photo shoot​*


----------



## yoda3106 (Apr 28, 2012)

How about my Henry!!


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's my favorite picture of Domino:


----------



## ashned7 (Apr 28, 2012)

this has got to be the cutest pic:

Lol  x x (jk btw)


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 7, 2012)

My personal favorit is the muddy tortoise... how can something be so cute and still look so grimly? 
I just wanna cuddle them.  (unfortunately it doesn't really work with tortoise... but at least they'll stay cute lifelong >.<)

Here's Luka: (older pic, but a cute one  )


----------

